# CPT Code for Biopsy of the Uterus



## mclifford (Mar 18, 2013)

I am having trouble finding the CPT code for a BX of the Uterus, any suggestions?


----------



## britbrit852003 (Mar 18, 2013)

58100  
Endometrial sampling (biopsy) with or without endocervical sampling (biopsy), without cervical dilation, any method (separate procedure)  

Description-The physician inserts a speculum into the vagina to view the cervix. A tool is used to grasp the cervix and pull it down. The physician places a curette in the endocervical canal and passes it into the uterus. The endometrial lining of the uterus is scraped on all sides to obtain tissue for diagnosis. Biopsy(ies) may also be taken from the endocervix. Cervical dilation is not required.


----------

